# Seeking advice on my first equipment purchase



## mckay (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just took up skiing this year. I discovered this message board a few weeks ago and registered today so I could get some free advice from some of the knowledgeable folks here regarding my first equipment purchases.

Went skiing for the first time a couple of days after christmas, been 8 times so far -- I am hooked. I've been renting equipment, but I think I want to buy my own stuff soon to take advantage of some late season deals. 

Here is what I'm thinking: I want to buy myself the best pair of boots I can justify buying, for me that would be in the $250 range. I want to also buy myself skis, but there are so many choices I really have little idea what to get. 
I am planning on going to a ken jones sponsored equipment demo at Sunapee on March 2nd, but I'd like to have some ideas in mind before heading up there. 

I am 36, 5'9", 190lbs. I have been skiing mostly blue trails at Crotched and at Pats Peak the day I went there. I guess equipment that is good for a beginner/intermediate skier is what I'm looking for, but I don't want something I'll want to replace after one year.

Just kind of looking around on the web I've noticed a couple of skis that seem like they would be a good choice for someone starting out but progressing well. Atomic metron m:8 and Rossignol actys 100 or 200 seem to be possibilities, but I am open to anything.

Any advice on boots or skis would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 12, 2006)

Boots are a very important part of your gear set up.  You should go to a good shop and have them find you the best pair of boots for your foot.  At your level you are looking for something comfortable and hugs your foot, especially in the ankle area.  Something that is heat moldable is best and you should always consider custom made foot beds.  While it is very possible to find something in your price range, don't restrict yourself to $250 even if it means giving up the skiis till next season.  Avoid "soft boots", most industry pros will give you a big thumbs down as they sacrafice too much performance for the comfort.

Your on the right track with skiis.  I only know Atomic skis at the level you are looking for.  The M8 might be a good idea, but the width may be too much and hold you back.  Right now you are probably just starting to discover the art of transferring your weight accross your skiis.  Something of a more normal dimension might be better.  Again, your on the right track, based on your decisions so far I have confidence you will pick the right ski for you all on your own.  I do suggest you possibly consider used skiis this way you can grow out of them with out busting your wallet

You didn't ask but I suggest getting the cheapest poles you can find.  You shouldnt spend more then $30.

Most importantly, keep demoing and make your purchase at a shop.  They will help steer you in the right direction.  Your second time around you will know what you are doing and can seek out other, cheaper purchasing locations.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2006)

as always, i will advise against demo days and expensive equipment for any one just starting skiing.  welcome to the sport by the way
:beer:

the reason i advise against this is you are unlikely to find skis to match your ability at demo days.  the folks that usually demo skis are in the upper intermediate through advanced levels and i have rarely seen upper beginner to lower intermediate skis at demo tents.  you don't want to be demoing skis beyond your ability level either, upper level skis can really punish skiers new to the sport.

my second reason is also price.  if you get gear for your current level, you are likely to quickly out grow them in ability level.  no use sinking in lots of money for equipment you are going to want to upgrade in one or two years.  you can get really good priced packages on decent gear at almost any ski retailer.  i say check out a reputable retailer (i.e. not ski market  ) and explain to them your situation.  they can easily get you geared up in appropriate equipment and a decent boot fit.  again, i recommend against the custom boot route at this time for the reasons above.  you do want a boot that fits good, but you don't need to spend $500 on the boot and then get a $125 custom job.

also, i don't think 'hard' or 'soft' is the issue with boots, but what fits.  having skied a very 'hard' salomon xwave 10 for a few years and just picked up a 'soft' pair of alpine touring boots, i can vouch for the fact that softer boots do not always sacrifice performance.  comfort and fit and matched ability level are the important aspects with boots.  again, a retail shop tech can set you up with an appropriate package.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 13, 2006)

when I say hard v. soft I don't mean stiffness.  I am referring to those new fancy boots that dont have an outer shell commonly called "soft boots".  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2006)

oh, my bad.  i didn't know they made ski boots without an outer shell!   yea, avoid those!


----------



## mckay (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. I think I like rivercoil's idea of skipping the demo and not going overboard on boots. 

The reason I was thinking demo was because I keep seeing that piece of advice given to people looking to buy ski's. I was kind of thinking that demoing might not do me much good because, as a first year skier, how the heck am I suppose to know what is good or bad?

What I would like to do is just find a skishop I am comfortable with and just go get some "half-decent" boots and "forgiving" skis and just deal with the consequences. I have been to 4 or 5 shops in my area already to pick up stuff like goggles, ski pants, gloves, a helmet for my 3 year old, etc. and I already have a place or two I like that seem to have a good range of boots and skis. 

If I get some low-intermediate stuff, then by the end of next year I'm trying double diamonds and I'm frustrated by my mediocre gear -- oh well, how could I have known. If I get low-intermediate stuff and end up just skiing recreationally - great, I'll have gear that'll do just fine for a few years.

Is now a good time of year to buy? It seems like there are already a lot of good deals available.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is a sample of a "soft boot", they are much more flimsy in person.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Rossignol-...ryZ21241QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 14, 2006)

The sales are just starting.  I've always had my best success in and around august.


----------



## mckay (Feb 20, 2006)

Just wanted to complete this post with an update regarding my gear purchase. I picked up Atomic Izor 5:3 skis and Atomic boots. Tried them out at Crotched Mtn. Sat. night on pp, crud, ice and some really nice man-made powder. I think I made a good decision. Right off the lift on my first run I was carving my turns and did so all night even where the trails were pretty icy. 

Huge difference between these skis and the Head Mpulse rentals I have been skiing on with regards to edge hold. I have been trying all year to learn how to carve turns and have had only a few fleeting moments of success prior to buying these skis. With these new skis, instantly I could carve. 

Don't know how the rentals were in powder because I never skied in any before this outing, but I had a blast with these Izor's making repeated runs down the two trails they were blasting with snow all night. Nice to not be disapointed with a purchase.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 20, 2006)

Very Very Very good choice of ski.  From what I know about them, they will grow with you.  Excellent ski.  Glad to see that you didn't do the typical beginner thing and think you can handle a stock ski.

I got no comment on boots.  Only you know how well you boot fits, but I hear atomic makes a good boot.

Atomic is the current equivalent of Cadallac, your always happy with them if your willing to drop the $$$ (unless they are SX10..which suck)

Enjoy and congratulations on your first purchase.


----------



## mckay (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence nydrew. I think I got a great deal on the skis -- $300 including atomic bindings at the shop closest to my home.


----------

